# Gaming Keyboard



## ZachSand (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new gaming keyboard for MMO's specifically.

I've looked at Logitech keyboards and liked this one:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/devices/5902

I also looked at Razer:
http://store.razerzone.com/store/ra...parentCategoryID.35156900/categoryId.52829000

Also found this interesting one on newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823162012

My budget is $100, I'm not picky, but prefer the keyboard to have extra, convenient keys for macros/keybinding, backlights are a plus. 
Any suggestions or personal experiences with different gaming keyboards?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the older style Logitech G15. The newer ones are just as nice, and that's what I recommend.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 17, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the input.

I wish I could try them out before I bought them, i might try to find some locally so i would have that option considering that 100$ is a lot for a keyboard.


----------



## danthrax (Mar 17, 2011)

I've owned a Razer keyboard for about 6 months (not the one you're looking at, but a mechanical one with no backlighting).  I feel it is a very high quality product and I couldn't be happier with it.  I don't have any experience with any other gaming keyboards but Razer makes good products.


----------



## Jessica2 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't afford both at this time but what would you say I would need more for gaming? As of now I have a regular keyboard and mouse but what would I need more gaming mouse or gaming keyboard? I'm mostly going to play first person shooter and some racing games.


OLYMPIA TOWN CAR


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 28, 2011)

Jessica2 said:


> I can't afford both at this time but what would you say I would need more for gaming? As of now I have a regular keyboard and mouse but what would I need more gaming mouse or gaming keyboard? I'm mostly going to play first person shooter and some racing games.



Gaming Keyboard>Gaming mouse in most cases. Unless you have a really bad, one mutton mouse.

I don't play and FPS or Racing games for the PC so I'm not sure what to suggest, although all games will work decently with stock mouses and keyboards. If your looking for more options such as macro keys, back-light, HUD etc then, when you get the money, think about investing in well rated gaming keyboard and mouse that fits your preference.


----------



## jd132 (Mar 28, 2011)

get a good keyboard, but get a BETTER mouse...the sensitivity(1600dpi-4000dpi) dpi being dots-per-inch...is the biggest quality along with programmable buttons. The higher the dpi, the more precise/smooth/responsive your mouse will be. With FPS's this is a big deal...I play alot of them on my PC...And a good mouse is worth it.    Good Luck!!  :gun:


----------



## npuesey (Mar 28, 2011)

Personally I would go with the Thermaltake keyboard, its well within the budget with extra left over.


----------



## jd132 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes...as keyboards go, the thermaltake is a good deal..cheap price, but still reliable.


----------



## ZachSand (Mar 30, 2011)

moonpreston said:


> I'm looking to buy a new gaming keyboard for MMO's specifically.please would you suggest me to get it?



Start a new thread and others will help you.


----------



## bm23 (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109063&Tpk=sidewinder x6

im currently using this. The feel of the keyboard is awesome, springy but not too much. the built quality is very good. I've been using mine for 1.5 year and I've yet to have any problem, and that's saying something since i use my comp for at least 5-6 hours a day, everyday.


----------

